# Sidewalk “tech” needed lol



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Put a wide angle lense in this puppy and you don't have to get out of the truck lol


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mudly said:


> Put a wide angle lense in this puppy and you don't have to get out of the truck lol


File tube... Check driveway truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mudly said:


> Put a wide angle lense in this puppy and you don't have to get out of the truck lol


Does a better job than half the guys in my town...


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> File tube... Check driveway truck.


What


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Does a better job than half the guys in my town...


Does do a nice job.
Tires aren't mounted correctly and needs some weight up from to keep the front form being push oot by the bigger windrows


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I need a hobby...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I need a hobby...


Wouldn't you like to have that kind of time to play with stuff like that.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

lol! great operator!! Thats so cool


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I need a hobby...


What do you call fishing and peasant shooting...…. Therapy?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

very nicely done thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mudly said:


> What


I posted earlier in the thread the guy was looking for a driveway truck...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> What do you call fishing and peasant shooting...…. Therapy?


Yes.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> What do you call fishing and peasant shooting...…. Therapy?


I do that stuff to feed my family...  And I only do it for the dog... 

:terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Does a better job than half the guys in my town...


I heard there are some sidewalks in GR that need shoveling...


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

https://geekologie.com/2019/12/work-smarter-not-harder-guy-builds-funct.php


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NBRam1500 said:


> https://geekologie.com/2019/12/work-smarter-not-harder-guy-builds-funct.php


File link from a couple daze ago


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

NBRam1500 said:


> https://geekologie.com/2019/12/work-smarter-not-harder-guy-builds-funct.php


3rd time is the charm.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> 3rd time is the charm.


Ore Oot….


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Didn't see the link posted anywhere


----------

